# Raleigh NC Area meet-up?



## obelisk477 (Jul 18, 2014)

I was hoping to work out a meet-up deal with some North Carolina cubers in the Triangle area, wasn't sure if anyone on the forums would be down for that. I'm not too hopeful tbh


----------

